

Socializing Your Inbox Is Inevitable (mentions Xobni) - edw519
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Messaging-and-Collaboration/Socializing-Your-Inbox-is-Inevitable/

======
dbreunig
Does anybody have Xoopit? I find myself hitting the hide button more often
than not...email is secure and I'm not ready to open up this in-box.

